# 2006 F250 Superduty Do i need to upgrade Alternator & Fan clutch



## greyst1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Vehicle has snow plow/camper package


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

No reason too. IMO


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

greyst1;1079390 said:


> Vehicle has snow plow/camper package


I wouldnt worry about it. I have the same f-250 gas with a proplus plow, tornado 1.5 salter, HID headlights, rear worklights, etc. and run everything off original stock alternator and a 850 cold cranking amp motorcraft battery. No need to upgrade


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

greyst1;1079390 said:


> Vehicle has snow plow/camper package


I believe the plow pkg either comes with dual alternators or on heavy duty alternator, you'll be fine!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

No, you already got these items with the plow prep pack.


----------



## greyst1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Alternator is only 115 amps and i dont have any specs on the fan clutch.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

greyst1;1079798 said:


> Alternator is only 115 amps and i dont have any specs on the fan clutch.


You have dual batteries though? Check what your front GAWR is. That should tell for sure if you got the plow prep or not. If you are absolutely certain you do have it, then you should have that fan clutch. Have you had a plow on it before?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1080376 said:


> You have dual batteries though? Check what your front GAWR is. That should tell for sure if you got the plow prep or not. If you are absolutely certain you do have it, then you should have that fan clutch. Have you had a plow on it before?[/QUOTE
> 
> I thought plow prep pkg was only a heavy duty alternator.
> And I thoought you could only get dual batteries in the diesel.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ajslands;1080379 said:


> Pinky Demon;1080376 said:
> 
> 
> > You have dual batteries though? Check what your front GAWR is. That should tell for sure if you got the plow prep or not. If you are absolutely certain you do have it, then you should have that fan clutch. Have you had a plow on it before?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Just throw a plow on it and wait for the alt to go!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

ajslands;1080379 said:


> Pinky Demon;1080376 said:
> 
> 
> > You have dual batteries though? Check what your front GAWR is. That should tell for sure if you got the plow prep or not. If you are absolutely certain you do have it, then you should have that fan clutch. Have you had a plow on it before?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## greyst1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1080849 said:


> ajslands;1080379 said:
> 
> 
> > No, snow plow prep for the gas motors was larger springs, which from 99-04 raised the FGAWR to 5200, which was the max for those years, even though the spring was rated at 6k.
> ...


----------



## greyst1 (Sep 26, 2010)

I can get dual batteries on mine which is gas. Has the footprint and wiring set up already


----------



## greyst1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Never had a plow on it, just order 8.5' MVP Western. Im stoked!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

greyst1;1080861 said:


> Pinky Demon;1080849 said:
> 
> 
> > 5.4L 330 CID. So are you saying my springs are 6K or 5200? I don't understand how the front could be rated at 5200 with 6K spring. Sorry if i am reading this wrong.
> ...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow the quote things is all messed up :laugh:


----------



## greyst1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1080871 said:


> greyst1;1080861 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, that changes everything then. All the gas motors got were springs.
> ...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

greyst1;1081055 said:


> Pinky Demon;1080871 said:
> 
> 
> > So what are you saying??? Do i need to upgrade springs, axles or what?
> ...


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

greyst1;1081055 said:


> So what are you saying??? Do i need to upgrade springs, axles or what?


No. Just springs. You are looking for C code 6k rated springs. You have a Dana 60 axle in the front. Just get the springs, and your good as gold. In fact, there was another gentleman in the Ford subforum in the same predicament as you. I would read that thread as well.


----------

